# 2,000 Felicidades para CarolMamkny!!!!!!!!



## UVA-Q

*Querida Carol!!!! La salvadora de posts olvidados ha llegado a sus 2,000 divertidas, interesantes e inteligentes aportaciones!!!!!*
*Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, por tu excelente humor, pues a ponernos chachis amiguita!!! *

*Te traje un **regalito** muy **mexicano**, y **algo** para brindar (no muy fuerte, eh?)*

*Muchos besos y abrazos**!!!!!!!*​


----------



## CarolMamkny

Diras que tan aficionda yo... pero voy a ser la primera en contestar 

¡Muchisimas gracias! Vos también sos una estrella. Espero que nos sigamos encontrando por aqui más seguido.

¡¡¡¡Un abrazote!!! ​


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO CAROL

Eres inteligente, divertida y amable, me apetece mucho unirme a tu fiesta

Un beso
Ro​


----------



## UVA-Q

CarolMamkny said:


> Diras que tan aficionda yo... pero voy a ser la primera en contestar
> 
> ¡Muchisimas gracias! Vos también sos una estrella. Espero que nos sigamos encontrando por aqui más seguido.
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡¡Un abrazote!!! ​


 
Bueeeno, pues por lo menos tú sí das una que otra vuelta por el Congrats, y no necesito avisarte por PM que tienes felicitaciones


----------



## CarolMamkny

UVA-Q said:


> Bueeeno, pues por lo menos tú sí das una que otra vuelta por el Congrats, y no necesito avisarte por PM que tienes felicitaciones


 
Es que hoy ando desparchada


----------



## bb008

*Qué tal...así que llegaste a 2.000 post, FELICIDADES CarolMamkny, espero que llegues a 2.000 más...*


----------



## Vale_yaya

Carol!!!...Carito!!!... la representante de Colombia!!... como está paisana??.. ya pasando los 2000... FELICIDADES!!!!... y que vaya para largo...


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades Carol!!!*
*Un beso *
*Silvia*


----------



## Fernita

*Carol, Carol, qué alegría me da poder felicitarte por tus primeros 2000!!!!!!!!!!*

*No hace falta ni decirlo pero te lo digo: me encanta compartir los hilos con vos, además nos divertimos mucho aportando.*

*¡Desde Buenos Aires, un abrazote que llegue hasta ahí!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## Angel.Aura

** * *  Brava Carol !!  * * *
*​ 
 Continua così, adoro i tuoi post, sia quelli con le donne che quelli con le pere... 
Besitos,

Laura


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, mi querida Carol. Siempre lo paso genial cuando coincidimos, aunque no sea todo lo que me gustaría por la diferencia horaria. Que nos sigamos viendo los próximos tropecientos mil.

Una abrazo.

Ant

Ah, que se me olvidadan las birras.


----------



## Silvia10975

Carissima Carol, sono felice di farti *tantissimi complimenti *per i tuoi 2000 post qui! La tua partecipazione è sempre preziosa e la tua simpatia spicca. Non parliamo poi dei nostri retroscena 
Grazie grazie grazie!
Un abbraccio,
Silvia.


----------



## krolaina

Mi tocaya! MUCHAS FELICIDADES!! Yo reitero lo que dice Anti...los horarios no son los más adecuados para coincidir...pero el abrazote que te mando seguro que te llega a cualquier hora!.

Enhorabuena...y bien merecida!

Carol2

(La hormiga dice que después de las cervezas te hace de boys...que para eso es el único hombretón de tu hilo de momento)


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Cónchale vale!  Gracias chicos por sus buenos deseos… No estaba preparada para este honor… Tendré que desempacar un botella de aguardiente antioqueño y brindar por cada una de mis exitosas (Y no tan exitosas contribuciones al foro ) 

Gracias *BB008, Vale Yaya, Silvia Fernanda, Fernita* (Mira que ya estoy aprendiendo a cocinar, eso si todavía no me atrevo a usar Large Eggs)

Gracias *Hormiga* por tu ayuda (¡Eres un crack!) y* Krolaina* (mira que a mi propio hilo llegue y muy a tiempo).

A mis amigas italianas *GRAZIE* (y eso es todo lo que puedo escribir en italiano)… Son un amor y no se preocupen que si les gusto el de la *pera* todavía me falta por preguntar muchas más burradas .

¡Un abrazo grande a todas! 

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! Y un besoooteee para la *hormiga* (por aquello que es el unico gallo de este gallinero )


----------



## Antpax

CarolMamkny said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! Y un besoooteee para la *hormiga* (por aquello que es el unico gallo de este gallinero )


 
Muchas Gracias Carol, otro para ti.



> (La hormiga dice que después de las cervezas te hace de boys...que para eso es el único hombretón de tu hilo de momento)


 
A ti, ya te pillaré.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Carol!

¡Felicitaciones!!!! Voy llegando a la celebración con un pequeño presente para brindar...  ¡Salud! y sigue regalándonos esa alegría que te caracteriza...!!!

Erasmo.


----------



## CarolMamkny

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hey Carol!
> 
> ¡Felicitaciones!!!! Voy llegando a la celebración con un pequeño presente para brindar...  ¡Salud! y sigue regalándonos esa alegría que te caracteriza...!!!
> 
> Erasmo.


 
GUAROOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! 

¡Gracias Erasmo! Y no te preocupes que una botellita de esas me pone MUYYYYY contenta


----------



## Londres

Dearest Carol,

Late congratulations my friend on reaching 2K. If I known I would have baked a cake! Hey thanks for your always intelligent and good humoured posts. You inspire me. 

Lots of hugs and kisses from London.

As ever,

Londres


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Carol...y que siga la fiesta........!!!
Aunque nos vemos poco, es placer es mucho...

Besos y salud....
sigue así

Rosangelus

y tu regalito...http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x79/pixvirtual/im/88/graciosas_27536.gif


----------



## TimLA

Che bueno, a argomento en qual I puedo darte congratulazioni y felicitations in tres languages en a singolo frase!
Felicidades...2,000 más...dentro di un mes!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Carol!

No coincidimos mucho pero me encanta leer tus posts. Espero seguir disfrutando con ellos por mucho, mucho tiempo. Me pareces muy simpática y amable .

¡Saludos!


----------



## alexacohen

Carol, lo siento, llego tarde.

No sé si hay algún congrat al que no haya llegado tarde, y a nuestra amiga Tampi que es la que siempre me avisa esta vez se olvidó .

Enhorabuena por tus contribuciones y me alegro mucho de tenerte como compañera forera.

Un abrazo,

Alexa


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Carol por tu postiversario. Por los siguientes 2,000.*


----------



## Tezzaluna

Carol,

Congratulations x 2000 on reaching your second "milenario milestone".

Espero seguir leyéndote for the next 2000!

Abrazos,

TezzaLuna


----------



## CarolMamkny

Chicos no hay palabras para expresar mis agradecimientos por todas estas lindas palabras. 

*Londres* next year Totti’s going to come back stronger than ever… so enjoy your victory while you can.

*TimLA* como sempre priceless 

Y muchísimas gracias para las eminencias de los foros solo español e inglés-español: *Romarsan, Kibramoa, Rosangelus, Tampiqueña y Tezza* …. Ya quisiera yo llegar algún día a ser como ustedes.

¡Gracias a todos y una vez más un fuerte abrazo!..... Y un beso pa’ mi parcero Londres


----------



## Metztli

Tarde como siempre... pero:

MUCHAS FELICIDADES, CAROL!!!

Gracias por todas tus aportaciones y tu buen humor!

La Metztli


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡FELICIDADES CAROL!

Una mujer excepcional... 
Tu amabilidad hace hablar contigo y leer todo lo que escribes divertido e interesante.

No puedo olvidar de agradecerte la ayuda que nos ofreces y espero que tus aportes siguen sacándonos de las dudas por mucho tiempo más.

Besos amiga...


----------



## CarolMamkny

Metztli said:


> Gracias por todas tus aportaciones y tu buen humor!
> 
> La Metztli


 
Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de felicitarme Metztli .... Y con respecto a lo del buen humor.. se hace lo que se puede 



Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡
> Una mujer excepcional...


 
¡AY! ..... Chica gracias por decir que soy excepcional (modestia aparte y si ).... Espero seguir encontrandote por los foros

¡Una vez más GRACIAS chicas!


----------

